# HP Compaq Presario V5000



## craiglee (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi all ,

Is there a way to upgrade the above mentioned notebook (Compaq Presario V5000) from windows XP Home Edition SP2 to Windows XP Pro SP2; the reason for upgrading, notebook needs to be added to a Domain, the notebook does not come with any standard mainboard/device drivers (just the system recovery disk) which one needs to make oneself with HP's built in application; also when trying to boot off windows xp pro disk, it does not recognize HDD, (thus not able to format HDD) says HDD not present, how could I possibly work around this to get XP Pro installed and then install all the correct drivers for this mainboard.....

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

craiglee said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Is there a way to upgrade the above mentioned notebook (Compaq Presario V5000) from windows XP Home Edition SP2 to Windows XP Pro SP2; the reason for upgrading, notebook needs to be added to a Domain, the notebook does not come with any standard mainboard/device drivers (just the system recovery disk) which one needs to make oneself with HP's built in application; also when trying to boot off windows xp pro disk, it does not recognize HDD, (thus not able to format HDD) says HDD not present, how could I possibly work around this to get XP Pro installed and then install all the correct drivers for this mainboard.....
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help


Adding to a domain/ the windows on your laptop should work fine now are you trying to add this to a network router.


----------



## craiglee (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, trying to add notebook to a domain via a network router...but Home Edition does not allow one to do this......


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

craiglee said:


> Yes, trying to add notebook to a domain via a network router...but Home Edition does not allow one to do this......



http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/setup/wired.mspx


----------



## craiglee (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks mate, but this is not quite what im after, ,im specifically want to know whether there is remotely any chance of adding a machine running OS windows home edition SP2 onto a domain??


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

craiglee said:


> thanks mate, but this is not quite what im after, ,im specifically want to know whether there is remotely any chance of adding a machine running OS windows home edition SP2 onto a domain??



If this is a 2nd, 3rd, etc. pc adding to and existing personal office or home network then you 

open my network place on your windows screen
setup a home or small office network/next/checklist for creating a network/choose this pc connects through a residentual gateway/fininsh
then you enter control panel/system/computer name/network id name must be set to the same name as your existing network.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

craiglee said:


> thanks mate, but this is not quite what im after, ,im specifically want to know whether there is remotely any chance of adding a machine running OS windows home edition SP2 onto a domain??


No. Domain support is only in XP and 2000 Pro. If you are trying to set up a home network, then a workgroup would be more appropriate, but if you are trying to join a domain, then you will need Pro


----------



## afterburner14 (Oct 29, 2006)

sssup man. i've just encountered the exact same problem recently. ur gonna need an external floppy drive, probably connecting to a usb port, and u need to download the sata drivers from the hp website and make a floppy from it. the instructions are all there once u click on the driver on the website. then just use ur xp cd to boot and when it says press f6 to install raid/sata drivers then well...press f6 and u have to choose one of the drivers from a list.(also stated on the website which one). and after that ur good to go! hdd will be detected and u can proceed installing windows normally. good luck man.


----------

